# Just try it...



## Pyan (Sep 20, 2009)

Click on link, wait about 20 seconds for it to load, then move your mouse pointer...

CUBOCC


----------



## J-WO (Sep 21, 2009)

..............................


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

My kids LOVED that when we first found it. They sat on my comp for hours messing with that poor girls head. No wonder she has googledy eyes.

PS: I just showed it to my gramma, she got a good laugh!


----------



## Grimward (Sep 21, 2009)

Visine?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 21, 2009)

It would be good if you could get the feature into an avatar. and have it react to someone looking at a post as they scrolled the page.


----------



## J-WO (Sep 22, 2009)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> It would be good if you could get the feature into an avatar. and have it react to someone looking at a post as they scrolled the page.



Not for a Paranoiacs anonymous Forum, it wouldn't!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 22, 2009)

Disagree - It would be the cure. The technology should be built into every photo screen player. The software would do a quick face recognition on any photo and as it scrolls in, the faces would all look towards any infra red detected movement in the room.

Course it would put  'old Mona' out af a job.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Sep 22, 2009)

Ha ha, weird.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 22, 2009)

Freaky! Made my 3 year old son laugh!
And following on from what TEIN said, its a shame this site doesnt support animated avs


----------



## Granfalloon (Sep 22, 2009)

Grimward said:


> Visine?



Yes, an entire bottle, I'd say.


----------

